# Exfoliac....



## waterlily777 (Oct 26, 2007)

Any of you ladies...heard or tried this brand EXFOLIAC (its from france) if im not mistaken.

Please do put some feedback....and experience....using this brand.

i beleive its for acne skin. thankx....


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never heard of it, but hopefully some of our ladies from France will know of it.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2007)

here i come ! i have used them when i was 14 and had severe acne. someone recommended that brand to my mom, and i've tested it.

from all the products i've tried, the _facewash_ is my favorite. it's definitely not the best but it's ok. take the bottle version, the tube gets dirty easily, and the texture is liquid. as promised it foams, washes, but doesn't exfoliate much (considering the amount of pimples and black heads you have on your face). it dries your skin so run after your moisturizer. and do masks !!

now for moisturizers, i tried 3.

the regular moisturizer was the "_crÃ¨me 10"_ version (the 15 version is for pizza faces and is harsher than the 10 version). it was good in the beginning, then got worse. the texture is thick, though it's abosrbed quickly by the skin. at some point, it becomes so thick it's like a paste, and you get a grossy liquid coming out of the tube, like something's not blended. does nothing about white pimples. and nothing to mattify your skin.

the matiffying cream : well it's tinted and i didn't know how to put a tinted moisturizer on









the hydrating and soothing moisturizer : hmm. not sure it's soothing. it is certainly more moisturizing than the other moisturizers, so much that i don't recommend it for a daily use. and it greases your skin ! the texture takes some time to be absorbed. when my cheeks became dry i had to buy a specific moisturizer for them.

(the texture is always the same no matter what moisturizer you pick).

_the NCGel_ : it's a spot treatment. well, i don't recommend it, seriously, _avoid it_. the combo of creme 10+nc gel burnt my skin, and i'm not the only one in that case. that said, it's clear that with burnt skin, you don't have pimples for a while (that reminds me of a comic from explosm Mindy posted somewhere



).

General stuff you need to know :

*if you have sensitive skin, don't even bother to try them. because overall these products are harsh, and i've used them for some years before realising my acne was still the same than before, except my skin had gotten so much more sensitive still nowadays i'm searching for the perfect moisturizer that would calm down all that redness.

*they're full of parabens (not mentioning the words finishing by -cone...), nothing natural about that stuff.

*this line is for TEENAGE acne. i have tried again the moisturizer several years later, and it was just the worst thing i could have put on my face.

that said they have a woman line i have never tried. i think exfoliac screwed me enough.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here i come ! i have used them when i was 14 and had severe acne. someone recommended that brand to my mom, and i've tested it.from all the products i've tried, the _facewash_ is my favorite. it's definitely not the best but it's ok. take the bottle version, the tube gets dirty easily, and the texture is liquid. as promised it foams, washes, but doesn't exfoliate much (considering the amount of pimples and black heads you have on your face). it dries your skin so run after your moisturizer. and do masks !!

now for moisturizers, i tried 3.

the regular moisturizer was the "_crÃ¨me 10"_ version (the 15 version is for pizza faces and is harsher than the 10 version). it was good in the beginning, then got worse. the texture is thick, though it's abosrbed quickly by the skin. at some point, it becomes so thick it's like a paste, and you get a grossy liquid coming out of the tube, like something's not blended. does nothing about white pimples. and nothing to mattify your skin.

the matiffying cream : well it's tinted and i didn't know how to put a tinted moisturizer on








the hydrating and soothing moisturizer : hmm. not sure it's soothing. it is certainly more moisturizing than the other moisturizers, so much that i don't recommend it for a daily use. and it greases your skin ! the texture takes some time to be absorbed. when my cheeks became dry i had to buy a specific moisturizer for them.

(the texture is always the same no matter what moisturizer you pick).

_the NCGel_ : it's a spot treatment. well, i don't recommend it, seriously, _avoid it_. the combo of creme 10+nc gel burnt my skin, and i'm not the only one in that case. that said, it's clear that with burnt skin, you don't have pimples for a while (that reminds me of a comic from explosm Mindy posted somewhere



).

General stuff you need to know :

*if you have sensitive skin, don't even bother to try them. because overall these products are harsh, and i've used them for some years before realising my acne was still the same than before, except my skin had gotten so much more sensitive still nowadays i'm searching for the perfect moisturizer that would calm down all that redness.

*they're full of parabens (not mentioning the words finishing by -cone...), nothing natural about that stuff.

*this line is for TEENAGE acne. i have tried again the moisturizer several years later, and it was just the worst thing i could have put on my face.

that said they have a woman line i have never tried. i think exfoliac screwed me enough.

LOL!! Thanks for your reviews! How about adding them to the reviews section please!! Then we have some!!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2007)

no problem, i'll do that right now !


----------



## Kathy (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no problem, i'll do that right now ! Thank you soo much! You're a sweetie! Even if you don't know how to apply tinted moisturizer! LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2007)

well it's just hum, a *slight* problem of dosage. i'd enter the bathroom pale, and go out like i've been under the sun the whole day.


----------

